# The Voice of Belief (Full Version) - Kit Tang | JamTrackCentral.com Artist



## redsoundco (May 21, 2014)

JamTrackCentral Artist Kit Tang's page:
https://jamtrackcentral.com/artists/kit-tang/

Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/RedSoundRecordingStudio


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

With respect: while I appreciate the technical chops this guy has, I find this kind of approach is just so over the top. It just feels like annoying overplaying on the part of the guitarist himself - the music needs to breathe, giving some space to the keyboards and other instruments. As it is, it's so packed with notes and superficial flourishes, it mostly sounds like run-on gibberish to me. I think this would be one case where less playing would be more. If he did way less phrasing and slowed his attack, really choosing his moments, he could sound seriously epic.

But does he have serious chops? Yeah, he most certainly does.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great and tasty playing. Nice tone.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Maxer said:


> With respect: while I appreciate the technical chops this guy has, I find this kind of approach is just so over the top. It just feels like annoying overplaying on the part of the guitarist himself - the music needs to breathe, giving some space to the keyboards and other instruments. As it is, it's so packed with notes and superficial flourishes, it mostly sounds like run-on gibberish to me. I think this would be one case where less playing would be more. If he did way less phrasing and slowed his attack, really choosing his moments, he could sound seriously epic.
> 
> But does he have serious chops? Yeah, he most certainly does.


I seriously ask if we listened to the same clip(?) - that was not a shred clip whatsoever.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey man, it's an opinion - you can trash it if you want. You don't have to "shred" to overplay. If you think otherwise, that's fine with me.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Maxer said:


> Hey man, it's an opinion - you can trash it if you want. You don't have to "shred" to overplay. If you think otherwise, that's fine with me.


No trashing, just surprised. I fully agree, we are entitled to our opinions.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I liked it. Great playing. Had a nice motif throughout.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm with Maxer, couldn't stare for a minute.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I thought it was tasty with some good note choices. But I found that it went in a number of different directions than where it started. So I can see where some may think it was a typical shredding exercise found everywhere on Youtube.

Is the OP affiliated with Kit Tang in some way?


----------

